# New how is everyone doing thread 7/25



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just wanted to start a new thread when the other starts getting to long for people I think.Just checking in.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hey Eric;Just finished posting a thread saying hello. Take a Look. send me your email address so I can send a picture for the board. Denise. Bradley


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My life has calmed down slightly after the dramas with my Dad. My IBS was pretty...volatile during that time. HOwever, i am beginning to sort myself out. I will be seeing the counsellor in a couple of weeks. Some god stuff going on at university (well, it will be next year). SOme lucky freshers get me to look after them next semester. I am going to Italy in approx 8 hours. Am q bit nervous. Exited too. Look out for your postcard Eric!







bye!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well, I have a pulse and I appear to be breathing.







I'll be away for a few days........>>>







for that too. Don't mind the trip itself, just that I know it will be exhausting; it seems sightseeing is already well planned for us when we arrive.







My youngest is 7. So I guess hubby and I don't get a 'real' vacation for another 11 years or so anyway. Not sure I'm gonna make it that long.







BQPS to Spliff, Hope you have a Great trip!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I just wanted to say hello too. I am doing fine and preparing in many ways for my new school which I will be starting next Thursday. Summer has been fun and I went on several weekends of fun so now it is time to get serious again (hopefully not that serious







). I feel a little tense no doubt about that, but I guess I am doing really good. I have three new kittens that are not mine but are hanging here at my house all the time. I have not gone crazy over trying to find then a new home as I have always done. That is good because it means I am learning to center my energies on important things. Of course, the kitties are important but getting hysterical about them will not help me or them. I am happy to see that side of me emerging.







I hope you are doing ok too eric.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi Eric,I'm doing well. For background, I've gone through the tapes twice with 2 1/2 months rest in between. Near the end of the second round I started implementing some relaxation strategies from sites that you had posted & some biofeedback using a GSR 2 monitor (cheapo home system) & also a biofeedback card ($4 super cheapo home system). I also take 1 loperamide a day. (I ditched the Ibsacol & the calcium).Something else that I've started & I think helps is that I now listen to Christian music when driving, etc. After I started this, instead of experiencing "mind chatter" when going through routine activities, I find that the songs are running through my head instead. It's much more relaxing than mind chatter.The big D has not shown it's ugly face for about 2 weeks, when stresses were high due to the auto accident. I can eat a fair amount of fat, so long as I don't overdo it. The past couple of days I've been reintroducing caffeine, which was a big trigger for me & I'm OK.I've developed a much clearer understanding of the link between thought patterns & GI problems through observation & experience.I'm planning on continuing with the relaxation & music, & possibly going a 3rd round with the tapes before going on to TIP. Hopefully one day I'll cut the loperamide to 1/2 per day, then entirely get rid of it!!LTLPS: Zay, once I had to find a home for some kittens & was quite strapped for how to do it for a variety of reasons. I ended up going to a large parking lot with the kittens in the back of a truck & a sign saying "Free Kittens". I met *lots* of people who couldn't resist the kittens, & eventually an older couple whose pets had just died took both of them. They were devastated over the loss of their older pets, & thrilled to have these new ones.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I have my abdominal ultrasound in the a.m. on Saturday. My Dr. is going to meet me at the hospital. I started last Saturday with esophageal spasm and pain in the URQ. My gastro is moving quickly so we can rule out or find out once and for all if this is all related to IBS or maybe biliary colic etc. I was more concerned about the thyroid tests last week and then all of a sudden this came on. The thryoid is great. I am borderline hypo and only take 1/2 g. a day. The nodule is very small and nothing to worry about right now. I probably will have the hida scan next week and then the endoscope after that. I plan on bringing my CD player with tape 2 to help me relax during the tests.Oh today I am wearing a pair of jeans that have been too tight -- not a good way to lose weight!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good luck Tomorrow Rita.







Thats a good thing you listen before hand to relax, Mike is actually working on an HT for colonoscopy program, because it can help a lot before procedures.







Glad the thyroid was relatively okay.I wouldn't ever wear tight pants with IBS though. Really it can be its own trigger to it, just so you know.Good luck with the testing tomorrow and let us know how it goes.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Thanks Eric... The tight pants -- too funny. I don't wear them. I was able to get into to some because they are no longer tight because I really haven't eaten very much in the last week..







Heck of a way to lose a few pounds... I would prefer to do it the old fashioned way...eat ok and have to work it off! I am excited to show my gastro the hypno tapes tomorrow to see what his response is. I will definitely let you know.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I'm doing great! I haven't been on much lately because of being too busy at work these days, and too tired and night to get on the BB, but I'm doing fine.







I just need a younger body.







JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I had my ultrasound on Saturday. Now I wait for the results. Anyway, my Dr. met me at the hospital while I was having the test -- I brought the CDs but really didn't need to use them for the Ultrasound because it is not a stressful test at all. My Dr. was very positive about the hypnotherapy tapes and thinks it is great that I am doing them. He thinks they will be especially great if all the new symptoms I am having turn out to be IBS related.


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi everyone Got back from our driving vacation and everything went GREAT!







The lake was great, the pool was warm it was a very relaxing vacation. Today I went to get examined for my endometrosis and it is looking great as well. Tomorrow I go for my first hpynotherpy and I cant wait also it is my birthday and am looking forward to going to my favorite restaurant. I also received Mike's tapes and am looking forward to listening to them soon. I have one more trip to get through and I will be doing the happy dance myself.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, good luck with the test I hope its okay.







Glad the doc was good with the HT, most are that know IBS.







I am working with a new GI doc and the public locally and talk to him in part today on it and he was very impressed.







Again, hope all is okay for you.karimar, happy B-day.







Glad you had a great time.







Also glad the endometrosis looks okay.







On The HT don't do Mike's tapes and see one at the same time, its not the wat to go, just do one at a time, so the brain can absorb it, if you have questions on this let me know and also do you know how much experience your HT person has with IBS?I have to work tonight so I will check back here tonight or tomoorw on this. Again Happy B-day I hope is a good one for you.


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Eric here is the info I received from my hypnotherapist. Also I was going to see if he can help before I tried Mike's tapes. Let me know if there are any other questions I can ask him.Our Hypnotherapy Program can vary greatly depending on the dispositionduration and the severity of the problem presented. Generally, hypnosisis considered short-term therapy and more often satisfactory results canbe achieved in one to three sessions. When you come in Dr. McGill willask you questions concerning changes or modifications that you want tomake and discuss possible approaches and options in resolving theproblem. He will explain the process of hypnotherapy and how to achievethe best results. He will demonstrate to you how hypnosis works andanswer any questions you may have. Once the intake interview iscomplete you have the option of going ahead with therapy treatment orpassing, if you pass you do not owe anything for the consultation.Dr. McGill State Licensed and Certified Counselor and hasbeen in private practice for over 20 years. Thanks for your input KariMar


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

KariMar~I think the info you were given was too general. Is the therapist trained or skilled in IBS-related hynotherapy? My therapist stated outright that she has had a few patients with IBS, has it herself, and knows the research on it. She said it takes about 6-12 sessions of therapy for lasting and dramatic improvement, according to current understanding of research related to IBS. I am sure Eric, the moderator, has a list of questions to bring to your first session to make sure you are getting your money's worth.Good luck.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

karimar, this is my personal take on this really. Do Mike's tapes first and save some money and see how you do on them to start. Then afterwards if you still need to go to one in person.From what you posted there they did not mention they had experience in IBS, but they may still have some, its just not there.HT for IBS has to be gut specific for it to work with the best possible outcomes in IBS and the therapist really needs to know about IBS.So here are some questions for you to ask in the first session.Q: How long have you been practicing IBS hypnotherapy in particular? A. A minimum of 2 years is necessary simply because IBS is a complex syndrome, and there is really no such thing as a typical IBS patient Q: Can you help IBS sufferers? A. If they give any other answer than an unqualified, unhesitating ï¿½yesï¿½ to this question, get up and leave. If they say theyï¿½re willing to try and treat IBS though they havenï¿½t in the past, get up and leave. Q. What is your success rate with IBS? A. Hypnotherapists need not only experience with treating IBS but demonstrable success rates, so they should have impressive statistics at their fingertips. A minimum of an 80% reduction in symptoms among patients is to be expected. Ask how they arrived at their figures, whether they conduct follow-throughs with patients, and if so for how long. Q: What is IBS? A. A qualified IBS hypnotherapist will know that IBS is a functional digestive disorder with multiple symptoms. They will know that these symptoms can vary, and they should certainly know what the symptoms are. If they canï¿½t name a number of symptoms with ease theyï¿½re simply not familiar with the disorder, and you should find someone else. Q: How many sessions will it take? A. You need to know this to help you budget for your treatments. IBS should improve after 2 sessions and be much better by 5. Some general questions to ask a prospective hypnotherapist: Q: Where did you train, and for how long? A There are many training organizations, and some are much more credible than others. Full-time coursework for 2-3 years plus an additional year of in-service training is the minimum. Q. How much will this cost? A. You may or may not have insurance coverage for treatments. If you donï¿½t, be cautious with payments up front. Q: Do you receive an audio tape of the session? A. Progress will result more quickly if you are given an audio tape of the session you have just taken. Q: Do you have letters from past clients that I can see? A. Most hypnotherapists who have truly helped people, particularly with a problem as intractable as IBS, receive overwhelming gratitude from their patients in return. At a minimum the therapist should be able to offer you a telephone referral to past patients who are willing and happy to discuss their treatment and results. Q: Do you offer a pre-session consultation? A. All patients are different, particularly when it comes to IBS, so this is a necessity. It is how a therapist gathers information about you prepares a treatment aimed at your specific needs and goals. A question the hypnotherapist should absolutely ask you: have you been thoroughly examined and diagnosed with IBS by a medical doctor? If they donï¿½t ask you this theyï¿½re not qualified, as any hypnotherapist familiar with IBS will know that it cannot be self-diagnosed.let me know what you think. Doing the tapes at home first is convenient, and cheaper and Mike is a expert on it for IBS.I would seriously start there first really.


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Eric Thanks very much for all the info. My first visit is a consultation if he answers these questions correctly than I can start HT.I will keep you up to date with what happens.Thanks again. KariMar


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Cloverleaf thanks for your input. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

karimar, got it and I hope it helps, but its majorally important they know about IBS and use HT for it accordingly.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

My ultrasound was normal....







Now he wants to do the hida scan to check the functioning of the gallbladder. I will have that either Friday or next week. All of this RUQ pain can still be from IBS. I just don't see that as the norm with IBS but my Dr. says it certainly can be.Thanks for asking and caring...I will keep you posted.


----------



## kvj1 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Eric & All, i'm just dipping into my second round of Mike's tapes - finished the first full time through them in April/May, and now just going back to do a selection of my favourite sessions. my IBS-D symtpoms have pretty much all cleared up (havn't resorted to calcium or immodium for about 6 weeks now!!), but the tapes are still helping me in terms of relaxation & sleeping on nights when i'm feeling particularly stressed.....so...thanks!Katexbtw, anyone heard from Clair recently?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

LTL, thanks for the advice on the kitties (just saw that). I am having trouble getting near them; one bit my thumb.







But that is a great idea, thanks.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi! I'm back, completely knackered, but didn't stop all week!My IBS wasn't too bad. It was slightly iffy, but i think everyone experienced the same kind of problems due to the different food and water. I was good and didn't drink the water at all. The food was pretty good. I love italian food but there is only so much bread and pasta you can eat. No wonder so many of the italians are on the larger side! All the eat is carbohydrates! I was gagging for something fresh and green by the end of the week!I've got a cold now- probably from spending so much time in a coach with bad air con. I slept on the floor of the coach on the way home. Im pretty tired now but am going to a BBQ round my friends. I am kind of bored now. Ive only been home for an hour and a half!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi I thought I should share this here. My D/C is ok at the moment. But I've had a wickedly bad headache for 3 days now. I'm a little concerned that the migraines I had earlier in life are re-appearing. However, I have have the nausea I used to get with migraines, but I also notice the worse my head







the more upper ab IBS pain I get. I just wish these things would take turns. It is another example for me of my body being under some sort of stress or pain and my gut trying to get involved again! Frustrating for sure. It is difficult to pull the images up when my head is splitting.I thought it was a BP headache at first, but I checked and my BP was actually lower than usual. (Ok I'm grateful for small favors) But I'm really hoping it is Not migraines returning. I'll have to see what happens.Just real frustraing that my gut flares whenever I'm hurting somewhere else.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kate, thats funny that you just posted this a couple days ago because I was thinking about how you were doing that day.







I am very glad to hear your doing well. It should keep helping so you know and its good your doing the sides youlike for reinforcement.







If you get a sec, woould you post your experiences to the success thread when you can, its important for everyone I believe. Thanks and stay in touch, glad your doing well.







Spliff, glad it went well.







BQ, sorry to hear your having the headaches, I hope they go away soon for you. It seems perhaps serotonin is involved in part in that one too.I hope you feel better soon and if there is something we can do let us know.Instead of the images, perhaps try working on clearing your mind and going on the blank root we discussed before if you can. Hope its better soon for you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric, That _would_ be easier than images, no? See, I can't even think! lol Oh please, someone spare me. I'm beginning to really dislike serotonin!







Today I used an OTC migraine med. It did help me more than treating it like a sinus headache yesterday. I had left temple pounding upon waking this am took the OTC and tip-toed through the day. The AB would flare everytime the head did. The head flared if I just moved too fast or if I just moved my eyes too quickly. So I ooooozed through the day. I had a Wedding Tea to attend today and I went anyway. So I acted like a real re-fined lady with poise and grace. I just dripped slow charm, I did.








lol Pinky out and all. My speech is maybe about the same, but I'm thinking the meds could have contributed to my more than normal loopiness. But I'll try space. I'll float thru tomorrow~~~~~~~~~I'm hoping, though, that I wake up without any pain. We are supposed to help someone move tomorrow. We'll seee....Thanks







BQ


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

I am not doing so well at the moment. I went for my 3 monthly gynae scan on Wednesday, and they found that I have a cyst on my right ovary that could be either a functional cyst or a recurrence of the cancer. I have to wait until Tuesday to find out the results of my cancer antigen test, to find out whether I have to have another operation or I get the all clear for another 3 months.I am not handling this wait too well this time







My bowels have been a real pain over the weekend. I am nearing the end of the tapes, but I just can't seem to focus my mind on them. I'm stressing about Tuesday and I just can't seem to calm down. Hopefully when I know the results (especially if they are good) things will settle down again. Keep your fingers crossed for me.Belinda x


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

BQ,I don't know if this would help your migranes or not, but maybe it's worth a try.Didn't you say that you tried biofeedback & you were very good at it but it didn't help your IBS (or do I have you confused with someone else?).Anyway, in biofeedback for relaxation, your hands get hot because the blood vessels open up & lots of blood goes to your hands (also your feet & presumably other body parts). Some people can raise the temperature of their hands by 15 degrees Farenheit, simply by using BF techniques.I've read that this is a treatment for migranes because all that blood going to your extremeties reduces the amount of blood in your head. The cause (as I understand it) of migranes is overly dilated blood vessels in the head, so if the blood is diverted to the extremeties, the migrane goes away.Just a thought.LTL


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Belinda, I am sorry to hear that you are going through a rough time right now. I hope Tuesday goes well for you and things are ok. Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Was doing very well untill this week. I had a flare of IBS along with fibro but I think it's just all this extreme heat. Cooler today so hopefully things will improve.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Belinda, my fingers are crossed for you and praying your okay.Don't worry about foucusing on the tapes at the moment, but listening should still hhelp the anxiety some at the moment. let us know how its going when you here and all the best to you. Good luck on Tuesday.BQ, you might want to try that. SOS, the heat can do that and wreak havoc, but remember its just a temp problem and you will be okay again, try not to let any bad thoughts creep back in again. Sorry your having a problem, stay cool in mind and body.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nope I have never done biofeedback. And I don't think I have the attention span to sense things that subtle right now. I'll stick with the OTC meds and chillin out when I can. I think the headache may be completely gone by tomorrow. I only had minimal discomfort from it today and Tylenol handled that. Thanks everyoneBQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Belinda, I'm keeping positive thoughts for you. Let us know how you are.BQ


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

BQ,I think I had you confused with AZmom. Or maybe someone else.







Anyway, it amazes me how hot my hands get when I do biofeedback - though I don't have much use for hot hands.


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

I am doing much better now. My cancer antigen levels were not elevated so it looks like its just a functional cyst. In fact they were the lowest they have been. All the positive thoughts coming my way obviously did the trick







It was such a relief when my consultant gave me the results, all the tension just immediately flowed out, so much so that I had to make a quick sprint to the toilet!!Anyway I have had the biggest








on my face today.Eric, I also meant to mention in my last post that my consultant has been discussing the info you posted regarding IBS and hormones. He does seem genuinely interested in it all, but as we know already he said it is majorly complicated with so many little things adding together to give the big picture and the way it effects one individual will differ from someone else. He said he is going to look into it more when he has time.A very happy Belinda


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great, super! news Belinda. Go out and celebrate for sure!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

belinda, I am so happy to hear this as I am sure you were.







Thats great news and I bet a big relief.







I am glad he is interested in all this and if you need some more info to give him let me know. There is also a professional section to my website you may want to steer him too.







I am so glad your feeling better and best of health to you.


----------

